

Back-end build systems and toolchain: Adam Simpkins - riledhel
https://www.facebook.com/notes/facebook-engineering/back-end-build-systems-and-toolchain-adam-simpkins/10150822571858920

======
riledhel
From the article: _"we [Facebook] are adding support for next-generation
protocols like SPDY"_

